
China built the world’s largest telescope, but has no one to run it (2017) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/china-built-the-worlds-largest-telescope-but-has-no-one-to-run-it/
======
zunzun
If the actual purpose is to gather atmospheric scattering of satellite
communications, no radio astronomers are necessary.

